# Favorites?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What are your favorite films of the following genres and why?

Vampire
Werewolf
Zombie
Monster
Witch
Haunted house

Just a fun thread, so go at it, gang


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe it's too hard to think of a movie in every category in one sitting

I'll start with two off the top of my head:

Monster - Godzilla (the original, although I LOVE the look of the lizard in the remake as well) - purely a nostalgia thing because I first saw it as a kid and thought it was one of the best monster movies ever. And my youngest brother rooted for the monster all the way through the movie

Haunted house - The original House on Haunted Hill with Vincent Price. The effects look a bit cheesy now, but it scared the crap out of me as a kid. Also, it has Vincent Price - what more could you ask of a scary movie?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lets see I'm sure I'll think of ones I like better later but here goes.

Vampire - I like so many but I've always been partial to Innocent Blood, From Dusk till Dawn, & Underworld 
Werewolf - American Werewolf in London & the Original Wolfman
Zombie - Shaun of the dead & Return of the Living Dead (Best Zombie B-Movie - Chopper Chicks in Zombie Town)
Monster - Tremors (I'll watch this damn movie every time I find it on TV), The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms, Aliens, Sleepy Hollow, Frankenstein
Witch - The Craft, Practical Magic
Haunted house - Poltergeist, House on Haunted Hill, 13 Ghosts (2001), Evil Dead
Humor - Abbot & Costello Meet Frankenstein, Army of Darkness


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Vampire- I'd have to say Let the Right One in, but Near Dark is a close second.

Werewolf- Dog Soldiers.

Zombie- Night of the Living Dead(Romero), followed by Dawn of the Dead (Romero) and Return of the Living Dead.

Monster- Aliens, which is my all time favorite movie of any genre.

Witch- Hmm..Going to say Troll 2 for this one. The Queen of the Goblins rocks.

Haunted House- The Shining (Kubrick).

Humor- Shawn of the Dead, followed by Evil Dead 2: Dead by Dawn.

And, I'd like to submit a category- Scarecrow (or similar animated anthropomorphic object) for that, my choice is- Dark Night of the Scarecrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Three more - 

Vampire - Bela is classic of course, but I think the version of Dracula with Frank Langella stands out the most for me because he was SO alluring in that part.

Zombie - Have to agree with Spooky1 - Chopper Chicks in Zombie Town. It's totally B, but the perky music that plays whenever the zombies are shambling about just kills me

Witch - Practical Magic - it's just a fun movie, and Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman play a great pair of sisters who are so opposite in personality and lifestyle, but love and stand by each other.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Johnny Thunder said:


> What are your favorite films of the following genres and why?
> 
> Vampire
> Werewolf
> ...


Vampire- This one is a toughie for me because two films in particular stand out. Both are period pieces and I am down with the way the film makers captured what has been in the mind's eye for decades now with the over all feel of the era. That being said, the two that are tied for me are *Bram Stoker's Dracula *and *Interview With The Vampire*. Although I will always revere Christopher Lee as the quintessential onscreen Dracula, I think Gary Oldman with his one portrayal, captured the Lord Vampire's persona with a flawlessness never before seen or since. The best interpretation of the character thus far.

Tom Cruise gets a lot of flack from fans and critics alike, but his scenes as Lestat De Lioncourt are spot on from the book. The only small quibble I had with the film as a whole was that Antonio Banderas was too old for the role. Like I said, it's only a very small gripe and I enjoyed his Armand quite a bit.

Werewolf-*The Howling.* Some flicks come close, but to this day, I am still very impressed with one scene in particular and it's the standard to which I set all lyncanthropic endeavors against: The transformation of Eddie Quist (Robert Picardo) from man to werewolf. IMHO it has yet to be topped. Kudos to Rob Bottin, who also did the stunning SFX for John Carpenter's *The Thing*.

Zombie-Once more, a tie. Both versions of *Dawn of the Dead*. Romero caught the bleakness of the situation with masterful precision. In his version, it showed the slow digression of man into a hell of his own making which started back with *Night of the Living Dead* and progressed with subsequent films in the series, but none of them had the visceral impact of this obvious statement on consumerism.

Zack Snyder's film shows just how _fast_ things can go to **** in this _fast_ paced society when high speed zombies are involved. It wasn't as dreary as in atmosphere as Romero's film, but Snyder's version is just as good, if not better in many respects.

Monster-*The Thing* my favorite Horror film of all time. It works on so many levels and in so many genres. And _that_ my dear friends, is a great film in my book.

Haunted House/Ghost-Who ya gonna call?  Humorous rules the day here. Most of the serious films in this genre are too serious and just downright boring. *Ghostbusters *and *Beetlejuice. *Nuff said.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Vampire-Bram Stokers Dracula 1992 because I think Gary Oldman rules in this film

Werewolf-The Wolf man: Lon Chaney Jr., Bela Lugosi, Ralph Bellamy, because when you have one of the DUKE brothers in a flick with the other two you know its good

Zombie-Dawn of the Dead...the effects of "the master"

thats it so far


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Forgot the Witch category. That belongs to *The Craft*. Very well acted coming of age teen girl flick with the usual moral implications of what happens should one mess with powers they don't understand. Some real good stand out performances by the likes of Fairuza Balk and the beauteous Neve Campbell.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Vampire - Bram Stoker's Dracula
Werewolf - American Werewolf in London
Zombie - Shaun of the Dead
Monster - Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
Witch - The Craft
Haunted House - Amityville Horror
Humor - Private Eyes - (who doesn't like Tim Conway & Don Knotts)
Scarecrow - I'll have to get back to this one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Vampire- Dracula 1977 Frank Langella...cuz I like Frank Langella/From Dusk till Dawn is a close fave and oh so quotable. 
Werewolf- The Wolf Man (1941) A favorite since I was a kid ...it even has a poem.
Zombie- Night of the Living Dead (1968) Do I need a reason?
Monster- Alien. I like movies where there is just no where to go and great danger. 
Witch- The Craft. I think it had a good story.
Haunted house- What Lies Beneath. I usually don't like ghost stories but I liked this one for some reason that I can't explain other than I liked the story.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampire - _Nosferatu_ (1922)
Werewolf - _The Wolfman_ (1941)
Monster - _Bride of Frankenstein _(1935)
Witch - I'm not coming up with any good ones, so I'll go with _The Terror_ (with Jack Nicholson)...really a terrible movie, though
Haunted House - _The Haunting_ (the original)...it really lives up to its name
Humor - _An American Werewolf in London_,_ Army of Darkness_


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was disturbed to find that gary Oldman's Dracula is somehow very alluring. (meeooww)Now considering Oldman really DOES look like Lee Harvey Oswald, I guess that makes him an amazing actor?

And Tom Cruise is a really bad actor. In everything he does. He really is. But he is much more watchable now that he had his facelift and got rid of the tooth in the middle of his upper jaw. That always bugged me....


----------



## henrythomas (Oct 15, 2009)

Vampire is my favorite horror movie. vampire is the movie that strive to elicit the emotions of fear, horror and terror from viewers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

Vampires: The original Dracula or Interview With a Vampire(Toss of a coin)
Werewolves:The Wolfman
Zombies: Haven't seen one that was interesting.
Witches:Burn Witch Burn
Haunted Houses:Amityville Horror


----------

